# OUTLOOK EXPRESS error. (MSOE.DLL, 0x8007007E.126)



## kool (Feb 20, 2005)

dear frnds, 

whenever i try to open my outlook express(in win XP SP1), i get this message. 



*Outlook express could not be started . The application was unable to open the outlook express message store. Your computer may be out of memory or your disk is full. Contact microsoft support for further assistance (0x8007007E.126)*
after clicking [OK]it gives this message:

*Outlook expresscould not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be initialized .outlook express may not be installed correctly*

 i've checked outlook folder, msoe.dll is present there, but than also it not working. i've also checked "ADD/REMOVE WINDOWS COMPONENTS" and outlook is there with tick.
(my system restore is turned off)
reply sooooooon, 


from:
saurav(patna)


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 21, 2005)

Try to replace the file or just upgrade your PC to SP2 , since SP2 changes most of the system files and updates OE and IE , besides everything on your computer. Hence, try to upgrade to SP2, the problem will be solved.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

Like Tech&ME said, you would do yourself a world of good if you just plain and simple upgrade to SP2, that should fix your problem in a jiffy. 
But if you don't want to install SP2, the best thing for you to do is to reinstall Outlook Express alone. But theres a couple of steps you need to follow to do this successfully. 

First make sure you can see all files by going to Windows Explorer>Tools>Folder Options>View and selecting Show hidden files and folders.

If you want your mails, backup the inbox files by typing in 
%userprofile%/Local Settings/Identities and then click the long CLSID you find there and navigate to Microsoft/Outlook Express. The .dbx files you find there is your Outlook Message Store. (Apparently, theres some corruption with these files, so no guarantee that you will be able to retreive all your mails intact.) Back these files up somewhere else.

Locate and rename the following folders to something else. Locate and rename the following folders:
%programfiles%\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery
%userprofile%\Loacl Settings\Application Data\Identities
%userprofile%\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book

Search and rename the following files:
Inetcomm.dll
Msoeacct.dll
Msoert2.dll
Msoe.dll
Msoeres.dll
Msimn.exe
Oeimport.dll
Oemiglib.dll
Oemig50.exe
Setup50.exe
Wab.exe
Wabfind.dll
Wabimp.dll
Wabmig.exe
Csapi3t1.dll
Directdb.dll
Wab32.dll
Wab32res.dll

If you're having problems only with OE6, open the registry editor by typing in regedit in Start>Run and navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

and then modify or create the following value data type and names:
Data Type: DWORD // Value Name: IsInstalled
Setting for Value Data: [Change the Value from 1 to 0]

This has to be done to avoid a "You have the latest version of Internet Explorer and Outlook Express" error when trying to reinstall OE6. Once you're done, exit the registry and either go to the Windows Update site to reinstall OE6, or install it from a magazine CD or navigate to %systemroot%/inf and right click the msoe5.inf file and click Install. You will need your Windows XP setup disc handy for this, and you will have to visit Windows Update after this to reinstall all updates for OE again.


----------

